# Freehold N.J - Metal Pless or HLA



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking to purchase one or the other. Looking to get either a 22ft or 24 ft for a Deere 544k. Whats the pros and cons. Also whats the best dealers to go to in N.J or any state close to N.J. Thanks


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Contact Paul aka Neige on here. he will point you in the right direction for dealers.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

for hla stuff call zimmerman farm service in bethel, pa. ask for carl 717-933-4114 we brought 4 units from him in the last 8 yrs.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Looking to purchase one or the other. Looking to get either a 22ft or 24 ft for a Deere 544k. Whats the pros and cons. Also whats the best dealers to go to in N.J or any state close to N.J. Thanks


I'm not sure I would want a 544K pushing a 24 Ft pusher, But than again what do I know, :laugh:


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Why cant a 544 push a metal pless Maxxpro. A cat 926m pushes it no problem.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

A 544 is no CAT first off lol. I assume you are refering to “dirt ninja” in the 926m with maxxpro. So yes I believe it what you think may work. a 12-19 plowmaxx will for sure work and potentially save you a few dollars as well. There are a few metal pless owners on here so I image one of them will chime in and help you. That would be a expensive mistake if your machine didn’t like that big plow. Also Paul “Niege” can help steer you in the right direction on size and selection. I have two MP on the way but no direct experience with a maxxpro. I do however have two 924 and they can push a serious amount of snow. Good luck post some pics if you get.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Just for interest sake.... Can i ask what size property are you planning on serving with the 544 and that big a pusher? 

My largest single site is just over 10 acres, would love a big loader with a big wing plow but doesnt make $ sense. Just wondered what kind of acreage you expect to complete with this set up. I have watched the dirt ninja set up. Would LOVE to play with that toy. Again would love to know what he knocks off in acres per snow fall just so i know what production it could realistically handle.

Also just since you asked.. Metalpless is apparently great stuff...just huge spend. HLA is good, but their paint is terrible and its definitely not the quality of MP, but if you live in a fairly low snow area....likely will work great and save you a LOT of money.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I plow alot of distribution centers.For the past couple of years I have been renting machines with 16 ft metal pless and want to get my own now. Thanks for the input and the help.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

rick W said:


> Just for interest sake.... Can i ask what size property are you planning on serving with the 544 and that big a pusher?
> 
> My largest single site is just over 10 acres, would love a big loader with a big wing plow but doesnt make $ sense. Just wondered what kind of acreage you expect to complete with this set up. I have watched the dirt ninja set up. Would LOVE to play with that toy. Again would love to know what he knocks off in acres per snow fall just so i know what production it could realistically handle.
> 
> Also just since you asked.. Metalpless is apparently great stuff...just huge spend. HLA is good, but their paint is terrible and its definitely not the quality of MP, but if you live in a fairly low snow area....likely will work great and save you a LOT of money.


I asked the Ninja one time about his production with his setup, cat 926m with the maxxpro 1248-24 and he told me 4 acres+ an hour. Also have to remember production depends on many many factors other than size of machine and MP on the front.

Also look at some of his vids last season, when that snow was heavy that CAT was struggling, stopped him in his tracks and it wasn't even a long push. The 926 is only a 28K pound machine, so he's got a lot of blade for that small of a machine IMO.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

ford550 said:


> I asked the Ninja one time about his production with his setup, cat 926m with the maxxpro 1248-24 and he told me 4 acres+ an hour. Also have to remember production depends on many many factors other than size of machine and MP on the front.
> 
> Also look at some of his vids last season, when that snow was heavy that CAT was struggling, stopped him in his tracks and it wasn't even a long push. The 926 is only a 28K pound machine, so he's got a lot of blade for that small of a machine IMO.


That is always my concern with that big an investment. Sounds great, and who wouldn't want that kind of awesome hardware. BUT...just one day a solenoid or sissy switch or hidden hose packs it in and you are dead in the water and who do you call to help you clear 4 acres an hour in a pinch? Just seems its kind of putting on your eggs in one basket and i have seen all sorts of brand new stuff go T/U for silly reasons. I do like his vids though.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

You guys are right. I spoke to Paul from Metal Pless and I might be going with a 20ft or 22ft. I understand its alot of money and things can break. If you buy a new car are you not going to take it on vacation because it might break down. I get it new stuff breaks but what are you suppose to do not buy something because of a solenoid. The size of the lots I plow I have a couple machines on site.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

PALS Landscapin said:


> You guys are right. I spoke to Paul from Metal Pless and I might be going with a 20ft or 22ft. I understand its alot of money and things can break. If you buy a new car are you not going to take it on vacation because it might break down. I get it new stuff breaks but what are you suppose to do not buy something because of a solenoid. The size of the lots I plow I have a couple machines on site.


I think your good with a 1248-20 on that size machine. Things can always break, but that's why I buy new, eliminates most of those issues. Also operator error will break anything new, old, light, heavy. Are you getting from xtreme snow in north Jersey?

I think I am going to go with a plowmaxx 1242-19 for my 521g, waiting to discuss with Paul as soon as he calls me back.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

For machines with wings a guy can make some bars to lock in place should a hydraulic act up. We do anyways


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

White_Gold11 said:


> For machines with wings a guy can make some bars to lock in place should a hydraulic act up. We do anyways


Exactly, there is usually always a Bush fix with steel and a welding machine. Also, you should always have tools, fluids and whole sets of hoses with you at all times.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

ford550 said:


> I think your good with a 1248-20 on that size machine. Things can always break, but that's why I buy new, eliminates most of those issues. Also operator error will break anything new, old, light, heavy. Are you getting from xtreme snow in north Jersey?
> 
> I think I am going to go with a plowmaxx 1242-19 for my 521g, waiting to discuss with Paul as soon as he calls me back.


No im going to order through Paul. I called Xtreme and wasn't to happy with them.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Paul and purchased the 22ft max pro.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone on here using the livebox 1236 with bucket mount? If so how is it, what are you pushing it with? Will likely upgrade to a loader next year and get rid of hoe but during the day 12' wide is all i can get down lanes with so no sense pushing a bigger box.

Looking to replace an old avalanche to see if liveedge all its cracked up to be. Where i live I just cant spend the $$ on the wings.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

rick W said:


> Anyone on here using the livebox 1236 with bucket mount? If so how is it, what are you pushing it with? Will likely upgrade to a loader next year and get rid of hoe but during the day 12' wide is all i can get down lanes with so no sense pushing a bigger box.
> 
> Looking to replace an old avalanche to see if liveedge all its cracked up to be. Where i live I just cant spend the $$ on the wings.


Forget the bucket mount. Hook it up directly. They have improved the bucket mount but direct mount much better. This is an experienced opinion.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I would like direct mount too, issue is the machine using it this year is most likely a backhoe currently pushing an avalanche 12' box bucket mount. Hoe does not have quick connect bucket so cant do anything there. Will be replacing with a loader in the next 12 months and not idea what brand or connection so figured i would end up buying a second hook up next year but the bucket mount would do the job this year and be handy if we ever had a down machine and needed to rent a hoe or loader..i could drive it in and chain it up and have 12' of pushing quick. 
Not a good idea?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Should be ok based on your situation.


----------

